# README.html for individual ports



## jotawski (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi sirs,

I do not get individual README.html for all ports once I do
[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports[/CMD]
[CMD=""]make readmes[/CMD]
as shown at the end of output

Actually, I get README.html for every ports after making the above command.


----------

